
Reduce your JavaScript bundle size by 77% - KELiON
https://medium.com/@kelion/reduce-your-javascript-bundle-size-by-77-6fa5024680ca
======
brad0
Wow, there's some really angry comments about this.

How about we see this as an opportunity to learn something new about how
browsers work and cool new compression formats that are supported by major
browsers?

------
ijustdontcare
how about not shipping kilobytes of javascript?

------
rhabarba
How about stop misusing a web browser as a "platform"?

